# Litespeed Siena Review



## RoadCyclingNZ (Mar 3, 2009)

I couldn't help but feel excited about the opportunity to ride the new Litespeed Siena. When David Johnson of Bike Fixation offered a demonstration titanium Litespeed for a couple of weeks there was no hesitation. It was time for a ride!

https://www.roadcycling.co.nz/Reviews/litespeed-siena-review.html


----------

